# Unicig Mutation X MT-RTA Tank



## zadiac (2/11/15)

Any of the vendors bringing this in? Want to support local, but will buy overseas if I have to.


----------



## KieranD (2/11/15)

@zadiac these actually arrived a few moments ago sir  
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/indulgence-mutation-x-mt-rta

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (2/11/15)

Oh my! Now how did I not see that? *facepalm*. Keep one for me plz. Will order tomorrow. Have to go to work now.


----------



## Sir Vape (2/11/15)

We have some order. Just awaiting on the black MT's and will ship out this week  Black looks hot!!!


----------



## zadiac (2/11/15)

But you don't have stock! Tried to order now and can't


----------



## KieranD (2/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Oh my! Now how did I not see that? *facepalm*. Keep one for me plz. Will order tomorrow. Have to go to work now.


100%  There are a lot of them in stock


----------



## Sir Vape (2/11/15)

Yeah no stock currently @zadiac 

Black first batch being released this week. Just waiting on them and they will come through with the silver as well.

Hugo


----------



## skola (3/11/15)

Is there any difference between the Unicig Indulgence version and the Project Sub Ohm version?


----------



## KieranD (3/11/15)

skola said:


> Is there any difference between the Unicig Indulgence version and the Project Sub Ohm version?


No difference just the PSO one has there logo etched on it as far as I can tell

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (3/11/15)

KieranD said:


> No difference just the PSO one has there logo etched on it as far as I can tell


Thanks @KieranD... That logo wouldn't make any difference in that case..


----------



## zadiac (3/11/15)

@KieranD , do the ones you have, have the black seals or just the red seals? I'd like the silver with the black seals or blue. If not, it's ok. I can buy the seals later when they're available.


----------



## KieranD (3/11/15)

zadiac said:


> @KieranD , do the ones you have, have the black seals or just the red seals? I'd like the silver with the black seals or blue. If not, it's ok. I can buy the seals later when they're available.


Red and Blue seals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (3/11/15)

KieranD said:


> Red and Blue seals



Thanks. I prefer the blue seals one over the red.


----------



## KieranD (3/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks. I prefer the blue seals one over the red.


The kits I got are supplied with both red and blue


----------



## zadiac (3/11/15)

Oh, I see. Thanks. Ignore my email then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/11/15)

@zadiac Why the hesitation bud? You seemed so keen on getting this even if it meant the import route.


----------



## wazarmoto (3/11/15)

From what I can make out seeing multiple reviews.. There seems to be no difference between the 2. Cave Johnson and I both have ordered. We're gonna be mutations buddies. Call us the x-men. I'm hairy like beast and he's sexy like Rogue.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (4/11/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> @zadiac Why the hesitation bud? You seemed so keen on getting this even if it meant the import route.



What hesitation? I ordered already. Should be delivered today.


----------



## capetocuba (4/11/15)

Awesome tank, received mine this morning. Built it about 2 hours ago. I built a dual 24G 7 wrap 3mm ID. Cut cotton so was about 1mm longer than to the deck. Stuffed it into the big spaces, not juice wells , and so far so good. Great flavour and not a leak in sight. The top fill slot is the widest I have had, so win for that. I devours juice hehe, that's cos the clouds are so dense. Also has the widest chimney of any tank I've owned, so pretty sure 3.5mm ID build would work well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jlw777 (4/11/15)

just bought a smok TFV 4. How does this compare? Will the Smok TFV 4 fit nicely on evic vt mini?


----------



## Cave Johnson (4/11/15)

jlw777 said:


> just bought a smok TFV 4. How does this compare? Will the Smok TFV 4 fit nicely on evic vt mini?



You from SAGamer?

I have both tanks. Will let you know how they compare, going to open up my Mutation after I finish work. 
And no, big overhang with the tfv4 on the vtc mini. The tfv4 mini will probably fit flush on the vtc.


----------



## jlw777 (4/11/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> You from SAGamer?
> 
> I have both tanks. Will let you know how they compare, going to open up my Mutation after I finish work.
> And no, big overhang with the tfv4 on the vtc mini. The tfv4 mini will probably fit flush on the vtc.


Yeah, if you don't mind, can upload a pic to see. I'm awaitimg delivery.

Thanks


----------



## Cave Johnson (4/11/15)

jlw777 said:


> Yeah, if you don't mind, can upload a pic to see. I'm awaitimg delivery.
> 
> Thanks



Sure, will do so in the next hour or so.


----------



## wazarmoto (4/11/15)

She's one thirsty mama

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit (4/11/15)

How is the heat retention with the claptons?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (4/11/15)

@jlw777 So here's a couple pics for comparison:








Back on topic, just had my first go at this bad boy and so far a good first impression.

Built a dual 8 wrap 3mm ID 24g coming in at 0.38ohms and hit hits like a truck. Even the 3mg nic hits harder then normal.

I'm not 100% happy with my wicking, will try a few more times before I make final judgement.

In summary so far, great size tank, good clouds, good flavour, and the wicking dams seem to be doing their job well.

Not the biggest fan of the top fill screw cap, can sometimes be a bit of a pain to remove. Comparatively, the TFV4 is easier to fill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto (5/11/15)

moonunit said:


> How is the heat retention with the claptons?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprisingly ok hey. Can't take a very long draw otherwise I get spit back and burn self. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (6/11/15)

Right, built my Mutation X MT Tank and this is my first impressions:

Four words: Yes, Yes, No, No.

Yes, it wicks properly (if you do it right)
Yes, it has adequate airflow (and I like airy draws)
No, it doesn't leak (so far)
No dry hits (so far and after chain vaping half the tank)

My first impressions are very good for this tank. I'll vape it for another week and then do a full review.

This is an awesome RTA so far!

PS: My build: Dual coil 24g SS317L on a 2.5mm ID, 7 wraps per coil coming out at .2 ohms. Packs a punch, but only vaping her at 45 watts which give a surprisingly luke warm vape. Very satisfying. Filled her with some General Custar'd juice from Vape Cartel. The jury is still out on that one. Still evaluating the juice. Will post my finding in the ejuice review thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto (7/11/15)

So after a few days I am glad to say I am satisfied. Though this being my first proper RTA, I seem to be quite comfortable with building and wicking. I watched a few reviews and figured out a neat way to make sure the wicking is done perfectly (nearly perfect at least) and keeps the tank leak free. Lets get onto it. 

*Build quality:
*
the chimney threads are kakka!! Pure irritation to screw it on at the beginning. Once you get a hang of it, it becomes easy. Unscrewing the top chimney to rewick and change the coils can be a bit of a stress. But it does come apart easy enough. 

I don't like the AFC ring. It could have been done better IMO. Something like the bellus type air ring would be better. I has amazing airflow though. Smooth movement. though there is a slight gap in the hole when it's closed off. I am not sure if that's the case with anyone elses. Could be the machining of mine is slightly off. It would be cool to see different aftermarket AFC rings. I am sure they are not that hard to make. 

Drip tip issued with it is too short. Tossed it back in the box and used one that came with my Twisted messes. The stock one got kinda hot and kept on burning my lips. 

The post holes are perfectly sized. this build you do I would say depends on the gauge wire you use. I went with UD 26ga claptons. 6 wraps on a 2.5mm ID. clocks at 0.45Ω. She fits perfectly in the chimney, although it is a close fit since I can feel the heat when chain vaping. But she can suck juice! Yoh! What a thirsty thing! 







The screws they use are not to my liking. Works fine but I feel they good have used better quality screws

*The Vape and Wicking:
*
Debbie does donuts is my ADV. I can't get enough of it. I have been vaping it non stop and no vapors tongue or anything. 

Wicking this sucker, I used a simple yet effective trick. with jap cotton, cut a strip about 1cm wide and roll, slide in and tuck it neatly in the juice channels. don't snip off the ends yet. paint them a little bit, Tuck all four ends in, and close off the chimney. Snip if off when its closed and leave a little sticking out. Then pop the tank on and screw closed. same with cotton bacon. I usually just cut half of a bacon strip, then split that in half, roll it between my hands to make a sort of scottish wick and tuck in then to the same. Flavor for days. No dry hits yet. 






*The top fill:
*
fairly straight forward. Usually a pointed glass dripper or pippette will work here. The bottles that Skyblue and Lung brewery supply their juice in are perfect for these type top fill systems. I am not sure which other juice fellas use but those round ass ended stubby drippers are pure crap. 

Overall I give this tank a good 8/10. -1 point goes for the shitty drip tip, the other for the not so lekker screws in the post holes. 

It's easy to use (once you get used to it), comes apart in a good amount of pieces so you can clean it. They give you a spare glass for the tank which is a good thing. I see there is a single coil adaptor to close off the other wicking holes. Other than that, for R450 you're getting a great tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

